# Pricing on 2006 530



## sue (Jan 1, 2005)

I need help asap. Does anyone have invoice pricing for the 2006 530? or do you know where I can get it
Thanks


----------



## psychrunner (Dec 26, 2004)

*pricing*

check bmwusa site. Pricing for 2006 5-series is now available on there.


----------



## Fiveforty (Aug 4, 2003)

check edmunds.com


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

That's a GREAT idea! BMW is now giving wholesale data.



psychrunner said:


> check bmwusa site. Pricing for 2006 5-series is now available on there.


----------



## sue (Jan 1, 2005)

*more help on invoice price*

thanks but none of those places have invoice pricing for 2006 and i want to close a deal soon


----------



## Fiveforty (Aug 4, 2003)

try carsdirect.com. It may be too soon to get that data.


----------



## stanj (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm kind of in the same boat, so I've come up with my own dealer's invoice guesstimate.

The MSRP went up $1100, but the 2006 model now includes the Adaptive HID headlights as standard (an $800 option on 2005 model). So there was really only an increase of $300 in the MSRP.

Looking at invoice prices vs MSRP for the 2005 model, the markup is approximately 9.46353 percent. So, I'm estimating that the base invoice price (pre-destination charge) for the 2006 530i is $42,480. All the option pricing appears to have stayed the same, so I'm going by the 2005 invoice prices for the options (avalable at kbb.com and other sources).

Good luck!


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Show me! No 2006 prices yet. The dealers do not have price list.*

I am picking up a 2006 530xi in Munich on 9/15. Price list is NOT in dealership. I do not believe 2006 prices are on the web site either.


----------



## KickinA (Oct 4, 2004)

*2006 5series wholesale price list HERE!!!*

e60.net has this information on it's web site already, including wholesale ED pricing.

http://www.e60.net/information/


----------

